# Tennessee advice needed.



## shagnut (Sep 5, 2011)

Going to Sevirville in Oct for 4 nights, checking out on a Thurs  morning. We would kinda like to go to Chattanooga (non timeshare) to see the Aquarium , Lookout Mtn. and other sights. I also have a chance to go on a Mini Cooper Rally at Fontana Dam area It's called riding the Tale of the Dragon. 

Is going to Chat from Seiverville to long of a drive? way out of the way?  or should I try to find an opening with Wyndham at another area ?  

Opinions?  TIA  Shaggy


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can't really answer any of your questions,  but I am just wondering - why Chattanooga to see an aquarium??  Gatlinburg has a GREAT aquarium


----------



## shagnut (Sep 6, 2011)

Gatlinburgs acquarium is a Ripley's aquarium. Chattanooga's is I think the biggest & best, right up there with Monteray.  Chattanooga also has other things to see that I haven't done such as Lookout mountain/Ruby Falls, the Incline Railway, Rock City. My neighbor and I have talked about going the last 2 or 3 yrs but i didn't want to do the 6 hr drive both ways so thought I'd do this way while the leaves are so pretty.   shaggy


----------



## laura1957 (Sep 6, 2011)

I love aquariums - I guess I will have to add Chattanooga to my list    Hard to pass up Gatlinburg though, that is one of my favorite places


----------



## shagnut (Sep 6, 2011)

Check out their website. It is just amazing!!  shaggy


----------



## eschjw (Sep 6, 2011)

*Chattanooga*

I live in Chattanooga and it is about 2 1/2 hours away. October is a great time to visit, but I would not do it as a day trip because there is so much to see and do.

Besides the attractions that you mentioned, I would recommend the short walk from top of the incline station to see the incredible views from Point Park, take a trip on the River Gorge Explorer deep into the Tennessee gorge, walk across the Tennessee river on our Walnut Street pedestrian bridge from the Hunter Museum to the trendy North Shore district and Coolidge Park were the Delta Queen is docked. Children love the Imax 3D and the Discovery Museum near the Aquarium. Free electric shuttle buses are available downtown along a route from the riverfront to the Choo Choo.

The Tennessee, Monterey and Gatlinburg aquariums are among the top rated by tripadvisor. Here are the reviews for ours. http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...Tennessee_Aquarium-Chattanooga_Tennessee.html

Come and stay a night or two.


----------



## eschjw (Sep 6, 2011)

*Closest Wyndham to Chattanooga*

Shaggy, the closest Wyndham to Chattanooga is Fairfield Glade in Crossville TN and it is about 1 1/2 hours away. If you like to play golf, I highly recommend it.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 7, 2011)

We go once a year over the mountain from Tellico Plains on the beautiful Cherahala (sp?) Skyway and come back home via the Tail of the Dragon. It's not a drive for the faint of heart. Every time we have one or two near misses where I see my life pass before my eyes. Many of the  motorcycles and a few of the cars drive like lunatics on the road. One car passed us in a no passing zone last year and missed our front bumper by no more than a couple of inches. We actually met the Mini Coopers on our drive last year. 

The local police have been cracking down on the speeders on the Tail, so hopefully it will get safer. It's rare for a month to go by without news of a fatality there.

Sevierville to Chattanooga and back is too long to do in a day, especially with October traffic (even though you're in the lighter end of the month). I'd do a series of Sevierville, Fontana, Chattanooga or the reverse, staying over in Chattanooga.

Sheila


----------



## shagnut (Sep 7, 2011)

My neighbor deceided since we were going to be so busy in Seiverville, maybe we should just stay at Fontana Dam Resort where the mini convention is going to be.  I had planned to go to Chat and stay there from Thurs to check out on Sunday, but by the time we pay for the hotel and all the things we wanted to do that it would be really expensive so now we are doing the Mini convention/ Tale of the Drangon. I can not wait to test my Mini on the curves!!!   That's the noise Betty will be making while I do it.  shaggy


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 9, 2011)

Just be sure and check the reviews for Fontana before you book. I stayed up there about 40 years ago and it was nice enough, but we drove through the village a few years ago and it all looked pretty ragged. I get discount emails from Fontana all the time, so you may want to sign up for them on their website.

Sheila


----------



## eschjw (Sep 9, 2011)

One way you might be able to save on hotel costs is to try priceline. My cousin and extended family got 3 rooms at the Sheraton Read House downtown for $70 a night in late August. They were running in a triathlon that weekend. I was surprised he could even book it because we also had the Southern Brewers Festival going on at the riverfront. 

If you are going to 129 (Dragon) from Sevierville, consider taking 321 to Townsend and then the Foothills Parkway to Chilhowee. Hope you have a safe trip and nobody gets car sick on the Dragon's Tail.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 9, 2011)

I would not be staying at Fontana Village but this is where the mini coupe rally is being held. I am expecting rugged, rustic, etc. but it better be clean.!!I'm not doing this as a ts exchange, got the rate thru the Mini Club and it is the week end for the peak of the color and most everything is sold out for that weekend.  shaggy


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 9, 2011)

Shaggy,

Let me know what you think of Fontana Village.  I own there, but have not stayed, yet.

Thanks.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 9, 2011)

Will do. How does it trade?  shaggy


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, it is a floating week and traded pretty good under the old RCI Weeks System since you could reserve up to two years out.  Not sure how it will do under the new system.  I had reserved and used 2012 before the new system started and 2013 doesn't show up yet in my deposit account.  I sent RCI and email about it, but have never heard back from them.


----------

